# [Heisec] Passwort-Leck bei meetOne



## Newsfeed (26 Juli 2012)

Durch ein frei zugängliches API konnte man unter anderem auf Klartext-Passwörter, Mail-Adressen, Echtnamen der rund 900.000 Flirtwilligen zugreifen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

